# Les messages reçus ont disparu dans Mail



## unijambiste (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, J'utilise mail. J'ai plusieurs boîtes aux lettres ouvertes. Tous les message figurant dans une des boîtes de réception se sont volatilisés ce matin à 11h00. Ils ne se sont pas déversés dans la corbeille. Par contre les messages envoyés sont toujours présents.
Les nouveaux messages reçus depuis ce matin apparaissent bien dans cette boîte de réception.
Quelqu'un sait-il si et comment je peux récupérer les anciens messages reçus? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 à tout hasard (je ne sais pas quelle version de Mail tu utilises) as-tu dans la barre de menu : 

BAL / Reconstruire 

Si oui, sélectionne la boite aux lettres en question, et fais "Reconstruire".

Tu peux aussi, si pas tenté, quitter / relancer Mail.


----------



## gmaa (18 Décembre 2012)

PB Mac mini


----------



## unijambiste (18 Décembre 2012)

Merci, Renaud. J'utilise mail 3.6 (936). J'avais déjà tenté la reconstruction, et la relance, sans succès...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

Infos supplémentaires à fournir : POP ou IMAP ?

Les messages sont-ils toujours sur le serveur du fournisseur de messagerie ?

Il faudrait aussi aller voir dans la ta Bibliothèque / Mail mais je ne connais pas le chemin en détail pour ces versions de Mail et de l'OS.

D'autres vont t'aider mieux.


----------



## unijambiste (18 Décembre 2012)

POP
Les messages reçus depuis une semaine sont toujours dans le serveur d'Orange. Mais comme ils ont déjà été collectés par mail, je ne peux plus les récupérer (sauf, sans doute, à les réexpédier un par un).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

Pour les récupérer (je viens de tester) : 

Chez Orange, tu les coches tous, et tu les mets à la corbeille ("supprimer").

Ensuite tu vas dans la corbeille (toujours chez Orange), tu les coches tous et tu fais : "déplacer vers" : boîte de réception.

Sur le Mac dans Mail tu cliques sur relever le courrier, et tous les mails arrivent.


----------



## unijambiste (18 Décembre 2012)

Merci, Renaud, c'est très astucieux.


----------

